# agility judges



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't know either but wanted to wish you luck !


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I think Alan Arthur judged around here recently. That name sounds familiar. I know I did not run in front of him, but I will ask around. See if anyone I know remembers. Jill Roberts does not sound familiar. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

We showed under Alan back in April. Barley Qed on both of his courses but Mira NQed both with off-courses. I don't remember anything that stands out about the courses, I think they were pretty average. When is your trial? I can dig up course maps, but it will not be for another week or so...


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Not til August but I want an idea lol..hmm off courses would be good to know also  thanks


----------

